# My New Evo 6 TME Monte Carlo - 1 of only 5 in the UK!!!



## J33LUS (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi guys,

Thought id post some pics of my new pride an joy. An Evo 6 Tommi Makinen RS Monte Carlo.

There are only 5 of these in the UK and mine is number 3! :chuckle: 

The car is famous too, Imagine my surprise when I logged on to Lancer-evo.net and found this as the opening page:










And way, here are some more pics:















































What do you guys think?


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Very very nice mate, tooo clean.......I have always loved the look......toughest looking car on the road.


----------



## Awan (Oct 26, 2004)

That..... nearly made me sex wee :bowdown1: definately 1 of the meanest looking cars on the road and verrrryyy clean. Good find mate superb


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

are there just six on the road in the uk?? Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Mellon (Nov 12, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

always loved the evo6 TME. that's one beautiful car you got there mate


----------



## J33LUS (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Guys! 

Cardiff - Ralliart UK were supposed to make 12 Special Edition Evo 6 Tommi Makinen RS Monte Carlo's, but only managed 5.

No AYC
No ABS
No AC
No Electric Windows/Mirrors
No Airbags
No Central Locking
No Plastic Trim in boot
Black Side Mirrors & Door Handles
Uprated Turbo
Ralliart/HKS bits

Came with 320bhp and weights in at about 100kg less than a normal Tommi Makinen


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

TME´s are awesome,white is one of the best colors(apart from red with with rallypaint like my TME).

:thumbsup:


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm sure I've seen this one for sale for ages now, looks awesome 

An evo with no AYC   

- Kevin.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice car mate best of luck wit her, I used to have a TME one myself. didint know about the rs ones tho. Only 5 hey !! be the ****


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Filth. Absolute filth. And I love it  More photos please!!!


----------



## J33LUS (Feb 21, 2006)

I will take some new pics tomorrow, depending on the lovely weather!

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Lovely car. It rings a bell for some reason... might have supplied an exhaust for it or something!

Gaz.


----------



## JEZP (Nov 25, 2006)

Are my old car! Very mint if you can drive you don't need G.A.Y.C:chuckle:


----------



## Stiver3 (Mar 27, 2006)

That is stunning!!!!

Love the normal Makkinen Edition....this is even more special tho. Look after her!


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

Hardcore! 

"The birth of a religion" :chuckle:


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

Thats an awsome car!:smokin:


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

:smokin: To celebrate Tommi Makinens third successive win of the Monte Carlo Rally, a special limited edition run based on the TME RS.
Apart from the usual RS Spec and induction kit, exhaust were fitted along with sports ecu & better seats, basically much like the RS Sprint but in TME form.
Only 12 produced by Ralliart UK, Priced £25,995.00

(Courtesy of MLR members handbook):smokin:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

looks real nice that mate .

James.


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

oooh it looks very very nice. Love the RSs :bow:


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

aint no skyline but i suppose itll do................. only kidding nice car mate!!


----------



## Jamerio (Aug 21, 2006)

Sounds like it's along the lines of the EVO VI RS Sprint.

I recall reading about one in Autocar in say 2002, no active yaw, no lecky windows, air-con etc. 100 or so kilo's lighter.

I have a lotta' love for Evo VI's and in the everyday world I don't think there's a quicker car on the planet.


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

the only thing it's missing is some with compomotive mo's in white:chuckle:


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

I've just bought an Evo 4 GSR, wanted the RS version but they are like rocking horse plop. 

Great car pal :smokin:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> What do you guys think?


i think im really, really jealous!


----------

